# Kindle Fire 7 or 8, do they not have GPS?



## azjerry

I'm looking for a smaller tablet that has a newer version of Android and GPS. The Fire would seem to be a fantastic value but from what I can see, they don't have GPS. Is that true?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I’m pretty sure no current Fire has GPS. It might be worth your while to look at Samsung tablets. Or the cellular version of the iPad Mini.


----------

